# Commerical Skip



## wirelessmikey (Dec 8, 2008)

Why not implement a commercial skip function into their recording menus or a feature on the remote (like double click the mute) to perform a 1 minute skip. Myself have a cheap DVD recorder that has both functions.


----------



## sathead (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a way to turn the Skip to End button into a 30 second skip button.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090
It's listed under "2. Select-Play-Select Codes"
S-P-S-3-0-S (1.3, also 2.5, not 2.0 or 2.01) - Toggles 30 second skip mode. This turns the Skip to End button into a 30 second skip button. This was removed in 2.0x, but added back in 2.5.


----------



## wirelessmikey (Dec 8, 2008)

Works better than holding down the forward button still would like the commercial skip!.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

30sec skip is about the best you are going to get.

ReplayTV implemented automatic commercial skip (otherwise known as commercial advance) and they were sued out of existence by the networks.


----------



## sfalvey (Feb 26, 2004)

sathead said:


> This was removed in 2.0x, but added back in 2.5.


And then removed again for the Australian TiVoHDs


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

sfalvey said:


> And then removed again for the Australian TiVoHDs


Seriously?

The code to enable 30s skip doesn't work on Australian TivoHD boxes?


----------



## sfalvey (Feb 26, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Seriously?
> 
> The code to enable 30s skip doesn't work on Australian TivoHD boxes?


Yup, speculation is that its part of the deal with the other networks (other than Seven who launched TiVo here) in Australia to get access to TV guide data which seems to be copyrighted here. The other TV networks got caught up with the commercial skipping aspect and had a strangle hold on the development of EPGs or PVRs that require them. Without consent to use the TV information for all the networks TiVo was never going to launch. Even now we only get around 7 days of guide data. We can still FF through ads although mention was made about the provision to potentially stop that no plans have been announced to implement.

The SPS30S code was removed. Possibly its still there as another key combo or by switching on backdoors but no-one has found it yet (or at least shared it).


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 7, 2009)

I did the skip procedure on my series 2 DT...now it skips at 30mins! not 30sec...how I fix this??


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

doc4bax said:


> I did the skip procedure on my series 2 DT...now it skips at 30mins! not 30sec...how I fix this??


That sounds more like the default behavior of the advance button (if the 30 second skip _isn't_ enabled).

But even that shouldn't be fixed 30 minutes jumps. 
Normally advance (while a program is playing) is to the end of the program, and while fastforwarding (or reversing) is to the next hash mark...

Sorry I don't have anything more useful


----------



## ToddieM (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there any way I can implement a program skip so I can just watch the commercials?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

ToddieM said:


> Is there any way I can implement a program skip so I can just watch the commercials?


Clearly you watch too many already.


----------

